# Calendar



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi.. just a thought !!!! do we have a TT owners club calendar ??/ and if not, wouldn't it be kool to have one?? all consisting of owners cars etc. !!!
Jose


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

There was one once - 2004 I think. Unfortunately, IIRC, the cost of setting it up was pretty prohibitive. Would be good to do another one though - it was pretty cool 8)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

To be honest, it wasn't really the cost that was prohibitive, but the timings...though the cost was a big issue.

We featured members' cars and therefore people had to submit pictures (of high enough resolution to print at A4) and then everyone else voted for their favourites. Obviously this took some time and meant that people didn't get their calendars until Jan/Feb. :?

IIRC, the process began before now too...

Don't get me wrong, it's a good idea, it's just a lot more complicatedthan any of us realised.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Actually it wasn't either...

it was a combo of the time taken, cost and the biggest 2 factors of all...

1. no-one wanted to own the process. It was "Great idea... yeah we'll buy one... if someone else organises it"
2. So we did and we sold 8.

So unless someone wants to own the process of getting the pictures together, getting prices, deciding on size, number of pages, spec, etc and then we take money in advance, it just ain't gonna happen! Wasting member money on it won;t go down with the very members that wanted it and didn't buy it... a paradox or what :roll: :lol:

Every year the committee say "Shall we do a member calender" and every year we don't it for the reasons above :? Damn pity if you ask me... cos I think it's a bloody great idea :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I bought one


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Well..at the VX220 forum we used to produce a calendar every year, was allways a sucess....but i understand what you saying ..it's a lot of work, and someone has to commit themselves...
shame.
Jose


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We're not afraid of the hardwork... I mean we do run the OC, website, shop, magazine, events, etc, etc and reps run regional events & meets, etc

It would just be nice occasionally for someone to volunteer to help without being asked... oh and to actually sell some   :lol: :lol:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Sup3rfly said:


> Well..at the VX220 forum


Oh and give my best to Thorney


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> I bought one


So did I.

Can't believe such a low uptake given the initial enthusiasm :?

Moley


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

moley said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I bought one
> ...


Marketing perhaps. :?


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

moley said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I bought one
> ...


I brought two and ended up becoming Club Secretary. Damn those Calendars! :wink: 

:-* :-*


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

I have an idea...... :wink:


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Ok, moves are a foot to look more closely at this calendars
and I'm taking up the challenge so to speak...will keep you posted 8)


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Why does it have to be such a democratic process of users submitting photos, deciding on best ones, etc.

There must be enough decent photos lying around - pick a dozen, and go to press. OK, that doesn't solve the problem of costs, but it cuts out a whole load of time & aggro!

And why do they have to be A4? Why not a little stand-up-on-your-desk thingy? TBH, I can't be bothered with the A4 calendars, nowhere to put them etc. But a little A5/A6 thing that stood on my desk, now that would be good. Could be cheaper too? And if you adopted a smaller size, you could just take the photos off the forum - enough pics posted there. Get the owners "ok" if you're worried about copyright etc (or stick something in the forum rules that says once you post a pic on here, you lose any & all commercial rights to it :wink: )

Job done. :roll:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Who said it was going to be A4? who said a democratic process of voting for pictures?

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

nutts said:


> Who said it was going to be A4? who said a democratic process of voting for pictures?


Errrrmmmmmmmm .....



Kell said:


> people had to submit pictures (of high enough resolution to print at A4) and then everyone else voted for their favourites


 :wink:

But if you're not going to be democratic about it all, and it's not going to be A4 ... then I'll have one. Do I have to join the TTOC to get one??


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

TTonyTT said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Who said it was going to be A4? who said a democratic process of voting for pictures?
> ...


Ah... the optimal phrase in what you quoted was "people *had *to submit". That was what we did last time. :wink:

We are looking at a variety of options, costs, sizes, styles, etc No decision yet on only for TTOC members or not, but if I was a betting man I would say open to all. 

But you could join anyway


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

nutts said:


> But you could join anyway


I'd only get blackballed ... or isn't it that sort of club? :wink:

Looks like I'm stuck with the car for a couple of years, so I might just join.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

TTonyTT said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > But you could join anyway
> ...


"... that sort of club?" :lol: probably :wink: 

Seriously though, we're all owners just like you... striving to build the best club in the world!


----------



## markymarkmark (Aug 29, 2006)

can I be Mr September please


----------



## markymarkmark (Aug 29, 2006)

or october...


----------



## markymarkmark (Aug 29, 2006)

November???


----------



## markymarkmark (Aug 29, 2006)

or even December....
sorry 'bout the big posts.. but they are nice pics :twisted:


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

What have i started ???
Democratic ??? forget that...
If i take my top off can i be MR. August ??
The stand up on the desk job sounds good...
How about an advert on each page???just a small one...make them pay towards cost !!! like TTshop etc...
Jose


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Calm down, calm down 

As I said, nothing's been decided yet 

But we've taken onboard some of the suggestions and ideas


----------



## Britch (Aug 9, 2004)

I was searching for http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=27737&highlight=calender so that I could order a calender
shame that it didn't progress, my link to the picture file is showing as now defunct, I hope all those pictures that SteveTT had haven't got lost


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

This one isn't a competition. We're just working out the costs and looking at suppliers, etc

Our decision point is in January. I know 2008 is a fair way off, but if we do indeed produce one it gives us time (this is a hobby btw :wink: ) to

1. gather all the hi res photos
2. get it designed
3. and actually sell enough to make it worthwhile


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

markymarkmark said:


> or even December....
> sorry 'bout the big posts.. but they are nice pics :twisted:


I'll name that jetwash in one :lol: 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> markymarkmark said:
> 
> 
> > or even December....
> ...


Dont tell us they let you near it :lol:


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Just for interest sake,
things are going well regarding the calendar guys
still lots to work out but we will keep you posted into the new year... :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > markymarkmark said:
> ...


I used that very jetwash to scratch my Golf GTI some years back juat around the corner from us


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I made a CD jewel case calendar back for 2003. Worked a treat on my desk at work.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... r&start=40 (linky is broken in my post but I'll find it somewhere - maybe I'll just change the dates and reissue it)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

you can get nice flippy wallets from ikea for a couple of quid which would work nice


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

I cant say much but we now have a sample to look at 
and it looks cool ( CD Case)
Just a little longer guys and then it's all systems go.... :twisted:


----------

